# Post Your favourite "Unconventional" Sexy People!



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Some people don't follow the social conventions of beauty. They look nothing like the models with their symmetrical face and a perfectly proportioned nose to forehead to hairline to eye shape to body fat percentage to bone structure to... blah blah blah.

But this isn't about THOSE people! This is about the ones who are so damn sexy that the sexiness surpasses the physical form! So post away my pretties (I'm a dude, so it sounds creepy when I say that) and drench this thread with those unconventional SEXY people!









Ksenia Afanasyeva - Russian Gymnast. Sure she's no Mustafina in the looks department, but the way she moves and her attitude are just so hot to me! I guess I've always found talent attractive.









Lisbeth Salander (Rooney Mara). More the character than the actress to be honest. She looks like an alien... but a Sexy alien!


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks like a guy/butch lesbian and she's ghetto as hell, but I still had a crush on Snoop from The Wire. She was just such a badass.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Shannon Doherty - Charmed 









- she has weird eyes


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Shannon Doherty - Charmed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha I know what you mean. I always thought "She's hot, but her face is kinda funny... but I don't know how..."


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> Shannon Doherty - Charmed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A small asymmetrical portion of someone's face makes them ugly? :afr


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ And I quote: 'But this isn't about THOSE people! This is about the ones who are so damn sexy that the physical form to them is only a means of transportation!'


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Adrien Brody


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Steve Buscemi


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Tilda Swinton


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

All people care about is sexy. -______-


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Tilda Swinton


She looks like Edward Scissorhands....


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> She looks like Edward Scissorhands....


haha, i can totally see that! :lol


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I love Shannen. I've always liked her face.


----------



## cabwe3 (Oct 4, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Tilda Swinton


lol great pic, she's interesting. When you look at her she's kinda attractive but at the same time kinda ugly. I dislike most of her choices in movies though. She has a very calm face but she plays aggressive mean type most of times.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Paloma M said:


> Adrien Brody





probably offline said:


> Steve Buscemi





tbyrfan said:


> Tilda Swinton


+1 to all of these. :yes

Alek Wek









Adam Driver (although I'm not sure if he's unconventionally attractive or just attractive...)


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Aro from twilight

If he looks me like he looked renesmee at breaking dawn 2, lol.. Don't know should he eat my bumbing heart, lick my face or run home to cry.. That scene is not on youtube yet. It is better than this one.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Jennifer Carpenter (I've heard several people say they think she's ugly, but I just don't see it!)


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't think you can call him ugly, but he is definitely sexy.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

This is weird...


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> This is weird...


No. This is so wrong that it's right.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

vstar401 said:


> No. This is so wrong that it's right.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Maybe I'm weird, but I don't find any of these people ugly.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Vincent Gallo. He's called himself ugly and I've heard other people call him ugly, but I think the man is so sexy. I watched Buffalo '66 and fell in love a bit, I think he's gorgeous.


































I also for some reason have a bit of a thing for Willem Dafoe.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Kate Micucci


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yolandi Visser


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Adam Driver (although I'm not sure if he's unconventionally attractive or just attractive...)


I was questioning that too while I was watching "Girls", but either way I want to get into his pants


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Maybe I'm weird, but I don't find any of these people ugly.


Yeah, well they're not actually ugly, they just have strange features that could be considered 'unaesthetic' yet they're still hot, whether because of their personality or attitude. I was just getting bored with the 'Cutest ever' threads that just had very little diversity.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm so confused when it comes to Kirstie Alley









???


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

This thread gave me cancer.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Octal said:


> This thread gave me cancer.


bye


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

John The Great said:


> bye


K bai


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Maybe I'm weird, but I don't find any of these people ugly.


They're not ugly; they're unconventionally attractive. 



Barette said:


> Vincent Gallo. He's called himself ugly and I've heard other people call him ugly, but I think the man is so sexy. I watched Buffalo '66 and fell in love a bit, I think he's gorgeous.
> 
> I also for some reason have a bit of a thing for Willem Dafoe.


Willem Dafoe is looks like the serial killer who'd make you experience stockholm syndrome...



FamiliarFlames said:


> Yeah, I don't really get it either, but I'll play along.
> 
> Melissa Villasenor


She's conventionally attractive, though.... She has a beautiful face. I don't think anyone could argue that. :?



probably offline said:


> I was questioning that too while I was watching "Girls", *but either way I want to get into his pants*


Amen.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I'm so confused when it comes to Kirstie Alley


She's a scientologist.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Octal said:


> This thread gave me cancer.


me2


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> Tilda Swinton


 I don't know. She kind of looks like Billy Idol. Not so sexy.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Thinkerbell said:


> All people care about is sexy. -______-


 That's not true. I spend an inordinate amount of time thinking about farts. For whatever reason.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Yolandi Visser


This thread made me think of her too


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Anna paquin.

All of these aren't ugly to me, just different sexy. Woo.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> I don't know. She kind of looks like Billy Idol. Not so sexy.


I get it everyone, I get it, I have bad taste. :lol


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I get it everyone, I get it, I have bad taste. :lol


No, I agree. She's ugly sexy


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> She's a scientologist.


Ooh, that it explains it then.


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Plastic surgery didn't work for her - 4/10


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, I don't think these women are ugly at all, I don't like that word. I think they are just unconventional. And there is nothing ugly about that... whatever it's not like I am ever going to understand this thread lol










Audrey Hepburn


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> Anna paquin.
> 
> All of these aren't ugly to me, just different sexy. Woo.





ACCV93 said:


> Audrey Hepburn


they aren't unconventional.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

meeps said:


> they aren't unconventional.


I think a little..










Just my opinion.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I've heard people say some nasty things about her nose, but I think Ellie Goulding is unbelievably pretty.



















I don't care what anyone says, Abed is hot. Especially when he's rapping in Spanish.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel a bit frightened haha


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> To me, these women are unconventionally beautiful, irrespective of the fact that they fall far from the culturally-defined category of "model material".
> 
> Clea DuVall


Good one!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Shelley Duvall. I've always thought she was so pretty, but then heard people call her ugly. So I guess there's a divide in her looks.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Barette said:


> Shelley Duvall. I've always thought she was so pretty, but then heard people call her ugly. So I guess there's a divide in her looks.


Lol Shelley Duvall was awesome in The Shining. She was one of the creepiest/most convincing characters, yet I also found her oddly attractive.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

LOVE THIS THREAD. I was going to quote some posts to agree, but then I realised I'd be quoting pretty much everybody and that'd be such an image heavy post.

Why on earth is Audrey Hepburn posted here, though? She's classically beautiful. Her face is perfect. No one could ever call her unconventional or "ugly sexy".

I bring you guys Paul Dano.










Ever since I saw him in Little Miss Sunshine in 2006, I've been bizarrely attracted to him. By all logic he should be "ugly", but I find him sexy.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> She's a scientologist.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> LOVE THIS THREAD. I was going to quote some posts to agree, but then I realised I'd be quoting pretty much everybody and that'd be such an image heavy post.
> 
> Why on earth is Audrey Hepburn posted here, though? She's classically beautiful. Her face is perfect. No one could ever call her unconventional or "ugly sexy".
> 
> ...


I just googled him and this is his girlfriend. :fall I love Little Miss Sunshine, great movie


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I also think Jennifer Carpenter.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh! She's freaky and weird! When you bringing out a new album La Jackson?


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> Shelley Duvall. I've always thought she was so pretty, but then heard people call her ugly. So I guess there's a divide in her looks.


Oh she was in one of the weirdest movies I've ever watched, called "3 Women" .. first time I watched it I was like WTF was that all about? :um Then I watched it a second time and I actually liked it :b


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl (Nov 5, 2012)

Love Mo Nique 
Some one told me shes ugly
I thinks shes beautiful tho =]


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

gusstaf said:


> I've heard people say some nasty things about her nose, but I think Ellie Goulding is unbelievably pretty.


I think Ellie Goulding is very beautiful. Love her songs.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

that heavy set girl from drop dead diva. Brooke Elliott.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I think she has such interesting and pretty features. I don't get why people call her ugly!


----------



## Penny (Mar 2, 2012)

*Title change*

Sorry - but there is so much focus on the sadness of "being ugly" on this site- that I reframed the title. These aren't ugly people. These are unconventional beauties. They lack the artificial ideal of symmetry, perfect skin, etc. But as you get to know them and their work- you begin to see their beauty.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Penny said:


> Sorry - but there is so much focus on the sadness of "being ugly" on this site- that I reframed the title. These aren't ugly people. These are unconventional beauties. They lack the artificial ideal of symmetry, perfect skin, etc. But as you get to know them and their work- you begin to see their beauty.


Wow! That was exactly what I was thinking! Good move, I don't like using the word either.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Whoever posted Audrey Hepburn a few pages back is nuts. That woman was beautiful, and her beauty wasn't "ugly".


----------



## denoftheives (Nov 20, 2012)

Jim Halpert/John Krasinski.
Kristen Stewart.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Penny said:


> Sorry - but there is so much focus on the sadness of "being ugly" on this site- that I reframed the title. These aren't ugly people. These are unconventional beauties. They lack the artificial ideal of symmetry, perfect skin, etc. But as you get to know them and their work- you begin to see their beauty.


HAHA, I originally said 'Ugly Sexy' because people on here LOVE to post about how ugly they think they are, and considering it never stops, I thought that as well as making them an interesting thread I could give them the idea that not all apparently 'ugly' people are actually ugly at all.

Guess some people are a little sensitive though.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Adele - people can be really rude about her weight, but she's really gorgeous, and she's got that unique chin cleft









Elijah Wood - in some pictures he looks really hot, in some he looks really nerdy, so I chose an in-between one - I've had a thing for him since I was 12


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Josh Homme










Seth Green


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

*Annemarie Schwarzenbach*

The uncoventional thing about her beauty was her androgyny, and the way she dressed in men's clothes in a time when it was very controversial. Men and women fell for her. I'd go lesbian in a heartbeat.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

lyric said:


> Whoever posted Audrey Hepburn a few pages back is nuts. That woman was beautiful, and her beauty wasn't "ugly".


lol I did, and I don't think she is ugly, just unconventional. You can be unconventional and beautiful you know.


----------



## lisa anne (Dec 6, 2011)

Emily Kokal from Warpaint










Alison Mosshart from The Kills and The Dead Weather


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

fanatic203 said:


> Adele - people can be really rude about her weight, but she's really gorgeous, and she's got that unique chin cleft


Adele is indeed a beautiful girl.Ya,I refer to all women as girls:teeth.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Tilda Swinton


Yes! I'm with you.



Barette said:


> Shelley Duvall. I've always thought she was so pretty, but then heard people call her ugly. So I guess there's a divide in her looks.


yeah, she's pretty to me but I kinda understand why people say she's ugly

paul bettany as silas, people didn't get it when my sister and I said he was kinda hot


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Rachel Dratch









Kristen Schaal


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
They're both super cute.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Ive always found johnny rotten to be strangly good looking when he was younger :stu


----------



## kreeper (May 21, 2008)

I third the Jennifer Carpenter comments. Her face initially bugged me, then I thought she was beautiful, and now I can see both. Unique facial features that I think look gorgeous in the right setting.

Julia Stiles is another:









I didn't think she was pretty at all for a while, but her looks grew on me. Despite not even really liking her character in Dexter.


----------



## kreeper (May 21, 2008)

Also (how could I forget?!?) Snaoe/Alan Rickman. I would do anything to get under that man's robes.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

I find him so incredibly sexy. He has the cutest face. <3


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Florence Welch

I think she has this interesting beauty. She doesn't have a typical girly face which is why she is considered "ugly" by some, but she is not at all in my opinion.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Barette said:


> Shelley Duvall. I've always thought she was so pretty, but then heard people call her ugly. So I guess there's a divide in her looks.


 She looks like Roger Waters from back in the day.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

-


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

john malkovich









anthony bourdain


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

I've heard some women say Michael Cera, which I've never understood, but just accepted nonetheless.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

Robert Pattinson in How To Be: 








And Andrew Garfield in Boy A:


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Moar


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

kreeper said:


> Also (how could I forget?!?) Snape/Alan Rickman. I would do anything to get under that man's robes.


Ugh, yes. It's so wrong, but... Alan Rickman does that to you. I think it's his voice. Like, even in _Love Actually_ where he plays an adulterer in a mid life crisis.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Rachel Dratch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want them both to be my BFFs.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Ezra Miller.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Alice Glass


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Pixie Geldof


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

[QUOTE

Toni Collette










[/QUOTE]

Whoa, bad photographer it doesnt make justice to her beauty from that angle...

Anni Friesinger


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

James Spader. Idk why, but I think he's extremely attractive at any age.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yolandi Vi$$er.










Andrej Pejic.










Jonsi. I admit, I find him more adorable than sexy.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Most of the people listed are conventionally good looking. With few exceptions.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know what unconventionally attractive is, but this thread is great. Here's all the people in this thread I've found attractive before because quoting with pictures would take too long:

Rooney Mara as Lisbeth, Adrien Brody, Tilda Swinton, Adam Driver, Jennifer Carpenter, Kate Micucci, La Roux, Marilyn Manson, Helena Bonham Carter, Seth Green, Jim Parsons, Alan Rickman and Ezra Miller

I'm not sure if I find Benedict Cumberbatch attractive (physically) or if I just find his personality in interviews and stuff endearing and his acting is great.

and most of the other people people posted were attractive too.

tl;dr everyone's attractive.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Joseph Gordon-Levitt*

I love his films. He's smart, has a great smile, I loved him in the film Brick. Every movie I've seen him in I seem to love, he's amazing at acting. One of my favorite actors: if I ever met him I wouldn't go nuts on how handsome he looks. I'd love to sit down with him and just have a casual conversation with him. This would make my day!


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Benjah, he'a an independent rapper/singer from Florida. The dreads, the facial hair and the tatoos! The dude is sexy. But when I showed him to a few friends they were taken aback. They didn't think he was attractive. I don't know why, I guess they thought he looked thuggish or something.










Andy Mineo, he's also an independent rapper from New York City. I don't know, maybe it's just because I'm a fan of his music. He is an awesome lyricist. The facial hair, the glasses and his overall style is intriguing to me.



















Cillian Murphy, you know him from the first Batman movie with Christian Bale and Inception. He's a really, really talented actor. I'm not _actually attracted to him_ but he has this eccentric, androgynous face, with those blue eyes that is weirdly intriguing. I've heard that other girls find him attractive though and I think he does have a somewhat unconventional look.



















Rockmund Dunbar, he's an actor and he usually plays blue collar type/around the way dudes. He kinda looks like a plumber or a construction worker. Maybe. I don't know, he just has this earthy, manly type sexiness about him.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Thinkerbell said:


> All people care about is sexy. -______-


I care more about cute.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

There is something about Frasiers wife in _Cheers_, i can never take my eyes off her:


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

MuckyMuck said:


> There is something about Frasiers wife in _Cheers_, i can never take my eyes off her:


Wow, really? See, everyone is attractive in their own way.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

seeking777 said:


> Wow, really? See, everyone is attractive in their own way.


So true.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Raeden said:


> I care more about cute.


*turns into the cutest cat evaaar*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

not "sexy" but hella cute.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Barette said:


> I also for some reason have a bit of a thing for Willem Dafoe.


 I always thought he looked like a wimpy version of Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Sasha Luss

I love her face


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe not very unconventional, but still cute. Jim Noir.


----------



## Kydee (Jan 2, 2014)

Passenger:


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Me duh


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


> Me duh


----------

